# الصور التي بسببها انتحر مخترع الفوتوشوب



## lo siento_mucho (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

له حق ينتحر هههههههههههههه


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
لو انا مكانو اكيد نفس الشي بعمل


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​



*وينتحر ليييييه *

*كان جاب الراجل صاحب الصورة علشان ياخد جايزة *

*وفورًا وبدون مقدمات ... يديله ُبكسين في شنانة المكشَّرة *

*بعدها ما يشفش تاني ... لا صورته ولا صورة المظلومة دي *


.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه اقول ايه غير اضحك ههههههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هو انتحر؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

كويس انه انتحر من حقه بعد مايشوف المناظر دى ينتحر هههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد الصور التحفة  دى من حقة ينتحر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 نوفمبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*مش دي نور بتاعت مهند؟ (بير السلم)!! هههههه ولا انا مش لابس نظاراتي كويس!*


----------

